# Salmon in Cabbage Leaves



## Raine (Mar 4, 2005)

Salmon in Cabbage Leaves

12 ounce salmon fillet
2 tablespoons low sodium soy sauce
2 tablespoons dry sherry
1 tablespoon peeled, minced gingerroot
2 cloves garlic, minced
4 large Chinese cabbage leaves
1/4 cup diagonally sliced green onions
1 tablespoon minced fresh cilantro
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon ground white pepper
2 tablespoons lemon juice 


Preparation Instructions:

Cut fillet into 4 equal pieces, and place in a shallow baking dish. Combine next 4 ingredients, stirring well; pour over salmon. cover and marinate in refrigerator 30 minutes. Blanch cabbage leaves in boiling water 30 seconds. Drain and rinse under cold water until cool; drain again.

Combine green onions, cilantro, salt, and pepper in a small bowl; set aside. Remove salmon from marinade; discard marinade. Place one salmon piece at base of each cabbage leaf. Sprinkle each with one fourth of green onion mixture. Fold sides of cabbage over salmon, wrapping salmon like a package. Arrange salmon on a steaming rack. Place over boiling water; cover and steam 10 to 12 minutes or until fish flakes easily when tested with a fork. Transfer to a serving platter, and brush with lemon juice. 4 servings.

Per serving: 146 calories; 20 g protein; 5.3 g fat; 4.4 g carbohydrates; 33 mg cholesterol; 290 mg sodium.


----------



## GB (Mar 9, 2005)

As usual, another great recipe from Rainee


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 10, 2005)

Sounds fantastic I will make it very soon.


----------

